# Copying poudriere jail



## balanga (May 14, 2019)

Is it possible to copy a poudriere jail to another computer?

Can I do this by copying files in /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/jails from one computer to the other?


----------



## getopt (May 15, 2019)

Answer: Yes it is possible. But if you can do that cannot be said for sure. You could if you meet the requirements needed for this task.

Disclaimer: You might not be satisfied with that answer.
Hint: Your art of asking questions still has room for improvement.


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2019)

Why? They're really easy to create from scratch. I don't even bother to back them up. Also note that if you use ZFS (which I recommend for Poudriere) the jails are ZFS datasets. So you could easily snapshot them and use `zfs send ... | zfs receive ...`.


```
root@molly:~ # zfs list | grep poudriere
fbsd1/poudriere                    20.6G   573G   117K  none
fbsd1/poudriere/data               12.8G   573G  12.8G  /usr/local/poudriere/data
fbsd1/poudriere/jails              3.99G   573G   117K  none
fbsd1/poudriere/jails/112-release  1.17G   573G  1.17G  /usr/local/poudriere/jails/112-release
fbsd1/poudriere/jails/12-stable    1.39G   573G  1.39G  /usr/local/poudriere/jails/12-stable
fbsd1/poudriere/jails/120-release  1.43G   573G  1.43G  /usr/local/poudriere/jails/120-release
fbsd1/poudriere/ports              3.85G   573G   117K  none
fbsd1/poudriere/ports/desktop      1.70G   573G  1.70G  /usr/local/poudriere/ports/desktop
fbsd1/poudriere/ports/server       2.15G   573G  2.15G  /usr/local/poudriere/ports/server
```


----------

